# Linux- Who wants to learn?



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 17, 2006)

Alright.. I'm going to start a "linux for dummys article"..

I've searched far and wide and always and still have had a hard time learning WTF i'm doing, so now that I have my footing started, I'd like to make an article documenting my experiences and troubles and wanna know if any linux guru's around here would be interested in commenting and/or helping not only teach me a little along the way, but help me write an article that can result to be very useful to the community


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2006)

im not a guru but if u type it up and like post it i can add stuff or we cen send it back and fourth and then post it finished.

hey what happened to that poll of yours?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2006)

i'm pretty good with linux server admin stuff .. console, no gui

*knock on tpu server via ssh*


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 18, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> im not a guru but if u type it up and like post it i can add stuff or we cen send it back and fourth and then post it finished.
> 
> hey what happened to that poll of yours?




We have a linux section..  btw, thanks wizz!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2006)

nice  i looked before the section was up...and yes thnx w1zz and now that we kno u can handle a little code maybe u can help too


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2006)

how are you going to set up the guide by..um...sections like graphics...then shell prompts or....?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 18, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> how are you going to set up the guide by..um...sections like graphics...then shell prompts or....?



Hmm... I'll probably start with a "Intro to linux" then branch it off...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm going to start learning Linux when I finnally get my new HDD.  I don't have enough space to play around with it right now.


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 20, 2006)

*would love to learn linux*

can anyone recommend a good linux learning kit...like with a book, a cd with a good noob version of linux, etC?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2006)

You can buy retail versions with customer support.  But it is cheaper to download the OS, then go to your local book store and buy a instructional book on Linux.  You know, like $10-$25 for a book as opposed to ~$55-$99+ for a retail OS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> You can buy retail versions with customer support.  But it is cheaper to download the OS, then go to your local book store and buy a instructional book on Linux.  You know, like $10-$25 for a book as opposed to ~$99 for a retail OS.



yes i quite agree in fact i whent to walden books or whatever just the other day to look at linux magazines cause thair like 4$ and usually come with the os and they had many many books on how to use linux 

and of course u can like download manuals off line too


----------



## naseltzer (Feb 21, 2006)

that makes sense. thanks.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2006)

Only two more days 'till I get my 250 gig.  Then the Linux fun begins.   I imagine, I'll become a pretty frequent poster on this section of the forum.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2006)

thats good news i finally got suse running awsomely ..the only thing i need to do is install the drivers for ati to get direct open gl so i can play games  im so happy


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 23, 2006)

What games will work?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 23, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> What games will work?




Once you have ati drivers or nvidia drivers working correctly, I hear wine, wocraft III, diablo, CS, and quite a few others are working under wine.. winehq website has a big compatability list.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Once you have ati drivers or nvidia drivers working correctly, I hear wine, wocraft III, diablo, CS, and quite a few others are working under wine.. winehq website has a big compatability list.



just to add more unreal tournament series farcry neveer winternights and the ones i listed can be installed and played regularly if u follow a special instruvtion manual u dont have to use wine...i my self had b4 installed nwn following the linux install guide for it and got it to work as for UT my cousin runs gentoo and i played it with him on his gentoo rigs as for farcry i dont know i just heard u can do it.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 24, 2006)

I heard rumors that WOW does also.  Is that confirmed?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2006)

cant say so for sure ill take a look..........


http://www.blizzpub.net/petition/ their is a petition out on it to so it officially runs on it <-- thats the link

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1169 this link is a thread in another forum discussing this same thing .

its seems their is a distro called "Cedega" that was renamed/made spacifiacally to run WoW 

there are also succes stories of WoW running via winex


----------



## Raafi (May 16, 2006)

i have fedora core, i have been windows-free since january 2005

i have quite a few linux books, i find the bible series are the best, they cost about $50 at Barnes and Noble


----------

